# My what a long tail you have!



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear's tail has always been really long. If I measured correctly it was 22 inches long.
Does anyone else have a GSD with a really long tail?

















Sorry, the pictures are small and bad quality


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Gus's tail drags the ground when he's standing. He's got a very long tail. Lol. And last time I measured him I think he was 27" tall. I thought it was just normal?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Gus and Bear are about the same height! Most of the GSD's I've ever seen have not had a tail as long as Bear's. 
I know it's not unusual, but was curious how many others have GSD's with really long tails


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo's tail is very long and he is a long haired GSD. So that means he's either clearing off my coffee table, or he's dragging in all of the fallen leaves from outside.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Hondo's tail is very long and he is a long haired GSD. So that means he's either clearing off my coffee table, or he's dragging in all of the fallen leaves from outside.


Is this a long coat thing? Do long coats typically have really long tails? My last GSD was a stock coat and her tail was nowhere near as long as Bear's.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mauser is a long coat but he has a short tail.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Bear GSD said:


> Is this a long coat thing? Do long coats typically have really long tails? My last GSD was a stock coat and her tail was nowhere near as long as Bear's.


I dunno. I just think because Hondo's hair is longer it makes his tail look even longer than it might truly be. When at rest, it does touch the ground. When excited and he curls it up, it looks like a fan. Maybe he's got peacock in him somewhere.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bears long lost twin, Berlin, also has a long tail. Go figure 

They look like fluffy wolf tails.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark has a pretty long tail.. I love how bushy it is. 




























And his little itty bitty baby tail... *squeals*


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Stark has a pretty long tail.. I love how bushy it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wub: omg! The first picture, he is so manly! What a handsome dog Stark is! I love the last one too! I love the itty bitty baby tails :wub:

And he does have a long, bushy tail as well!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks.. He is a pretty neat dog. Big man head and all... LOL.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

where are you starting your measurements? i did it from the bottom
of the croup (the last part of the back) and i got 20".


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Did you guys measure just the bone or stretch the hair out as well?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> where are you starting your measurements? i did it from the bottom
> of the croup (the last part of the back) and i got 20".


I measured from the bottom of the croup as well. I actually measured again got a longer measurement (23"). I measured all the way the end, including the hair.
I'll have to measure just to the bone and see where it ends up.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I absolutely love this forum and our fascination with every detail about our GSDs :wub:

Funny this thread should pop up, as I just finished brushing Hans's beautiful tail and was thinking how good it is to be able to brush all that handsomeness on a daily basis! When he was little he would have none of it.

I just measured. 21 inches.
Does anyone know if it will grow more, or is this what it will be?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Here is berlins tail, Bear. I will try n measure it today because now I'm curious! I get comments on how long it is all the time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Berlin's tail looks just like Bear's


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

Long tail 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Berlin's tail looks just like Bear's


Long lost twins


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine is 27.5 inches tall and her tail(yes I just measured) is 20 inches.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Casja's tail is pretty long. I haven't measured it,but it drags the ground when she walks.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Bear GSD said:


> Bear's tail has always been really long. If I measured correctly it was 22 inches long.
> Does anyone else have a GSD with a really long tail?


Not mine.  Tasha wonders if your Shepherd would be willing to share. LOL


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> Not mine.  Tasha wonders if your Shepherd would be willing to share. LOL


Bear would gladly spare his excess tail length for Tasha :wub:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Bear GSD said:


> Bear would gladly spare his excess tail length for Tasha :wub:



Awww:wub:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlins tail is 21". He's seven months old, so I wonder if that thing isn't done growing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

gsdlover91 said:


> Berlins tail is 21". He's seven months old, so I wonder if that thing isn't done growing!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Katie, I'm sure Berlin is still growing into and out his tail!
You'll have to measure when he's about a year and see how long it is then!
Enjoy the SuperBowl, even if the Bears aren't in it!
Tory


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Katie, I'm sure Berlin is still growing into and out his tail!
> You'll have to measure when he's about a year and see how long it is then!
> Enjoy the SuperBowl, even if the Bears aren't in it!
> Tory


Thank you Tory, I am enjoying it, although I was more in favor of the 49ers winning, and well, they're not! LOL! Me and Ber also watched the puppy bowl. haha. I will definitely measure it in a few months! Hope you and Bear are enjoying the Superbowl as well!


----------



## Annekennedy (Feb 1, 2021)

Bear GSD said:


> Bear's tail has always been really long. If I measured correctly it was 22 inches long.
> Does anyone else have a GSD with a really long tail?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do and my GSD dog is a short hair shepherd


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Funny thread ressurected from 2013.
Rogan's tail is 23"


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

Zac is 23in at withers when his tail is straight it touches the ground.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

And along with her big ears, we have the long tail.


----------



## Annekennedy (Feb 1, 2021)

Davycc said:


> Zac is 23in at withers when his tail is straight it touches the ground.
> 
> View attachment 575638
> View attachment 575639


Oh my he does have a long tail !


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It’s really weird to read a thread, startling to see your own reply, all of which you of don’t remember.
Also funny to roll your eyes at your own post 🤣


----------

